# Любезен vs. любезный



## jester.

Split from here.

любезен(sounds more natural) 
What kind of ending is this? I have not yet seen it in my textbook.


----------



## cyanista

Любезен(m) and любезна(f) are short adjectives (краткие прилагательные).


----------



## jester.

Ok, now that we have an own thread for this topic, I can ask another question about those short adjectives: Does the stress pattern change when I use a short adjective?

люб*е*зный -->   люб*е*зен ?

How do Russians use these adjectives? Are they colloquial/informal? Are the long forms formal?

Is there a rule how the short adjectives are to be formed?


----------



## jester.

Another question, which is not directly related to short and long adjectives:

Which declension is correct (I have seen 2 different female forms in the "вот и здесь"-Thread):

любезный (m.)
*любезнa (f.)
любезнaя (f.)*
любезны (pl.)

And what is the neuter form of любезный by the way? Maybe I should buy a grammar book...


----------



## Anatoli

A grammar book would definitely help but you can also find examples on the web or ask a question on the forum. The usage fo short vowels might be a bit confusing and complicated for beginners, because in many cases you can use either form: он голодный/голоден are both OK but if you want to use "such" it would be different: он так*о*й гол*о*дный/он*а* так*а*я гол*о*дная. он так г*о*лоден/ он*а* так голодн*а*. 

Note that short adjective are only used in nominative case in modern Russian.

Try this: 
http://masterrussian.com/aa041601a.shtml

There's a similar forum, more dedicated to Russian:
Master Russian forum - http://masterrussian.net/mforum/

It's more natural to use short adjectives in these cases.
ты очень люб*е*зен/люб*е*зна
вы очень любезны

Neuter form has an -o at the end, somtimes the short adjective then coincides with the adverb.

Note: short/long adjective forms are probably unique to Russian among  the Slavic languages, so you can't map it to another Slavic language.


----------



## papillon

Anatoli said:


> Note: short/long adjective forms are probably unique to Russian among  the Slavic languages, so you can't map it to another Slavic language.


We had this discussion in the thread on articles (and lack thereof) in Slavic languages. It seems that at least Czech and Serbian have them as well:


cajzl said:


> mlad, mlada, mlado - _indefinite_
> mladi, mlada, mlado - _definite_
> 
> The Serbian definite forms have evolved from the indefinite (nominal) ones and the demonstrative enclitic (*jь, ja, je*) like in Czech and other Slavic languages. But the difference _definite vs. indefinite_ was nearly or completely lost.


----------



## Jana337

Russian is not unique, we have them as well. 

Jana


----------



## jazyk

> Note: short/long adjective forms are probably unique to Russian among the Slavic languages, so you can't map it to another Slavic language.


Я их видел на чешском и на польском языке.
I have seen them in Czech and in Polish.


----------



## jester.

Thank you very much.

Большое спасибо.


----------



## Anatoli

Jana337 said:


> Russian is not unique, we have them as well.
> 
> Jana



What are the Czech short forms, Jana?

As far as I remember, I know these: These are long ones (in Czech), aren't they? What are the short forms in Czech/Polish?
nový
nová
nové


Thanks Papillon for your explanations, too.


----------



## Anatoli

jazyk said:


> Я их видел в чешском и в польском языке/(-ах) (both OK).
> I have seen them in Czech and in Polish.



Can you give some examples, please (if others don't)?


----------



## cajzl

indefinite (short)

mlád, mláda, mládo; pl. mládi, mlády, mláda
stár, stára, stáro

We used them in nominative (usually in predicate) and rarely in accusative.

Jsem mlád/stár. I am young/old.

definite (long)

mladý, mladá, mladé; pl. mladí, mladé, mladá
starý, stará, staré

The past and passive participles are short forms, too.

četl, četla, četlo; pl. četli, četly, četla
čten, čtena, čteno; pl. čteni, čteny, čtena

Četl jsem knihu. Kniha je čtena.


----------



## cajzl

the short forms of *nový* (VERY rare):

nov, nova, novo; pl. novi, novy, nova


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks, Cajzl!


----------



## walkieddie

I needed this kind of help too. Short adjectives are a tricky topic when learning Russian language. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Kolan

walkieddie said:


> I needed this kind of help too. Short adjectives are a tricky topic when learning Russian language. Thanks, guys.


I will have to add that in modern Russian the short adjectives are still employed in indirect cases.


----------

